# canister filter questions



## Barrett (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone, My name is Barrett and I am pretty new to owning fish. I have two goldfish and we bought them a 50 gallon tank for Christmas. I bought a Cascade 700 canister filter for the tank. I was told to let the tank cycle for a month and then I can change the filters. I changed 10-15 percent of the water every week. Tonight I changed 40 percent of the water and I changed the filter media. The floss filters were *very* dirty. It was slimy and black and the water in the filter smelled bad. I washed everything out really well and I changed the carbon pack, Bio-sponges, and Bio-floss. When I hooked the filter back up, primed it and turned it back on the water became very cloudy and I saw white debris floating around. The water is so bad that I can barely see my fish! I am sure I am doing something wrong here. Can someone help? Thanks!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not change all the filter media at once. That is where a lot of the bacteria needed to remove waste from the water resides. What you are experiencing is a bacteria bloom. You removed/killed off a lot of bacteria when changing all your filter media. The bacteria is repopulating the tank now. It will go away soon enough but keep an eye on ammonia and nitrite readings.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

From now on, just change part of your filter material at a time. Better yet, add a second filter. It's easy then to only alternately clean one filter at a time every two weeks.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Moving to the right forum...


----------



## Barrett (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for your help. Would a second smaller canister filter help clear the water faster? The water is much clearer this morning but still a little cloudy.. I am new to fish and I was told to buy a master test kit. I'm going to do that today to check the water. Once my tank cycles again, do you know how often I should change filter media? I tend to be a neat freak and I was also told not to clean my tank too often or it will keep cycling.

Barrett


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi there Barrett...first...goldfish are considered cold water fish and should not be kept with other tropical fish as they need colder temps and are very very messy fish hence Im sure is why your cannister floss was so smelly and dirty. When you take your cannister apart you should NOT clean out the bio-media as you are washing away good bacteria you need in your tank for proper water quality and balance for your fish. Most people dont run carbon and is used mostly to clear the tank of meds if used or other impurities at first. I am an old school fishkeeper tho and wont run my tanks without it. Just wash out your other filter pads in the canister, replace carbon if you are going to use it and call it good. I have two filter systems on all of my tanks...canister and hang on the back filters and alternate cleaning them and too, if for some reason one quits your tank will still be stable if you dont notice it right away. When you unhooked your canister and cleaned it then primed it getting it going I find it will stir up whatever is left in the canister and shoot it out the out take hose with lots of airbubbles as well, not to worry. But I would advise you to get a "HOB" filter for back up. How often you clean them depends on what kind of fish, how many fish, what the bio-load is on the tank-how much you feed your fish. I usually check mine every couple of weeks just to see if they need it. Good luck and Happy Fishkeeping!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Barett never said he had tropical fish with goldfish, or am I mistaken?


----------

